# Cantante dei Jalisse non riconosciuta a The Voice 2. Video



## Now i'm here (28 Marzo 2014)

Dopo il caso della* suora*, (http://www.milanworld.net/suora-voice-2-suor-cristina-canta-no-one-video-vt15817.html) che ha collezionato milioni di visualizzazioni su Youtube, questa volta a *The Voice 2* è il turno di una cantante famosa non riconosciuta e quindi scartata. 

Si tratta di *Alessandra Drusian, del duo I Jalisse*, vincitori di un *Festival di Sanremo *con la canzone *"Fiumi di parole"*. 
Questa volta però nessun giudice si è girato e la donna è stata quindi *eliminata*. 

Il video al secondo post


----------



## Now i'm here (28 Marzo 2014)




----------



## Fabriman94 (28 Marzo 2014)

L'ottima idea di The Voice, sta almeno nell'ascoltare un cantante senza guardarlo. Infatti poi dopo si sono addirittura scusati


----------



## O Animal (29 Marzo 2014)

Anche quando l'hanno vista non l'hanno riconosciuta... 

Assurdo che si scusino... Se lo scopo del gioco è che la voce domini le apparenze c'è solo da domandarsi come abbiano vinto Sanremo...

Vorrei vedere con una Pausini o un Ramazzotti se non si girano... Spettacolo...


----------



## iceman. (29 Marzo 2014)

Ma chi è? Manco io la conosco..


----------



## Angstgegner (29 Marzo 2014)

O Animal ha scritto:


> Anche quando l'hanno vista non l'hanno riconosciuta...
> 
> Assurdo che si scusino... Se lo scopo del gioco è che la voce domini le apparenze c'è solo da domandarsi come abbiano vinto Sanremo...
> 
> Vorrei vedere con una Pausini o un Ramazzotti se non si girano... Spettacolo...


E chi l'avrebbe mai riconosciuta? 
I Jalisse sono le meteore per eccellenza della musica italiana. Penso non abbiano nemmeno mai pubblicato un album, ma hanno vinto Sanremo (oddio, lo ha vinto pure Scanu in tutti i luoghi e in tutti i laghi)


----------



## Jino (29 Marzo 2014)

Io li ho "visti" estate scorsa in una festa in piazza qui dalle mie parti


----------



## Fabriman94 (29 Marzo 2014)

Angstgegner ha scritto:


> E chi l'avrebbe mai riconosciuta?
> I Jalisse sono le meteore per eccellenza della musica italiana. Penso non abbiano nemmeno mai pubblicato un album, ma hanno vinto Sanremo (oddio, lo ha vinto pure Scanu in tutti i luoghi e in tutti i laghi)


Si ma poi la figuraccia l'ha fatta la cantante stessa. I giudici (penosi Pelù e la Carrà a scusarsi) non potevano mai aspettarsi che a gareggiare ci fosse una cantante, che ha avuto scarso successo con il suo gruppo, ma è comunque già affermata. Fatto sta che l'esibizione non è stata malaccio, molto meglio cantata da lei, che cantata dalla Pausini (anche se la canzone è originariamente di Cocciante).


----------



## AntaniPioco (29 Marzo 2014)

non guardo sto programma e non mi interessano i programmi musicali... ma perché i giudici si sono scusati? se l'avessero vista sin dall'inizio e avessero saputo chi era sarebbe entrata a prescindere?


----------



## Fabriman94 (30 Marzo 2014)

AntaniPioco ha scritto:


> non guardo sto programma e non mi interessano i programmi musicali... ma perché i giudici si sono scusati? se l'avessero vista sin dall'inizio e avessero saputo chi era sarebbe entrata a prescindere?


Solo la Carrà e Pelù, perchè sapevano chi era. J Ax (che musicalmente e anche come persona lo odio), ha detto "mica siamo obbligati a conoscere i jalisse?" E c'ha ragione.


----------



## Jino (30 Marzo 2014)

Ma ha fatto una bella prova canora eh, non è che non è stata scelta significa che non è brava, semplicemente nessuno di loro era attirato da quel tipo di voce o di canto, tutto qui.


----------



## Stex (30 Marzo 2014)

ma non dovrebbero partecipare tipo gente sconosciuta???


----------

